# Keon now a King



## Carlos (Jul 22, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0814/1418009.html

The Kings needed another big man off the bench and it looks like they got it.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

That's all this league needs... More sweet FA goin' to teams that are already strong... 

What's up with the competitive balance in the league now...

I don't think the luxary tax is high enough...

There are like 10 elite teams in the league now... and a lot of crap.... (and about 7 of them in the West)..

Something has to be done... Geez... I think any Top 10 College team could take out Cleveland!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JaK</b>!
> Something has to be done... Geez... I think any Top 10 College team could take out Cleveland!


I highly doubt that, cause you have to remember college teams are nowhere near as good as they used to be. So the Cavs would win, most definatley.

-Tim


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carlos</b>!
> http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0814/1418009.html
> 
> The Kings needed another big man off the bench and it looks like they got it.



That's just too much! The Kings' 2nd team is good enough to murder some starting units. Martin Cleaves is their weakest link??? Unreal.

That's hope everyone stays healty. That team is going to be fun to watch!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Keon is a great addition, but they still need a real shooting guard, as Christie NEVER makes his opponents have to play both ends of the floor!! He doesn't take enough shots to make that opponent have to play even mediocre defense! 

It is irritating as all get out to me to watch this guy. His defense is overrated because in the west he has ONE Great swingman to guard - ONE!

If the Kings went out and got a Redd, they've have somebody to make the opponent have to play some kind of adequate defense and the Kings would win more because of that. As it is, his guy can go off and double CWebb or Bibby because he sure doesn't have to waste defensive energy on guarding Christie.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Keon is a great addition, but they still need a real shooting guard, as Christie NEVER makes his opponents have to play both ends of the floor!! He doesn't take enough shots to make that opponent have to play even mediocre defense!
> 
> It is irritating as all get out to me to watch this guy. His defense is overrated because in the west he has ONE Great swingman to guard - ONE!
> ...


I would agree that the Kings weak point is at SG, not at C. We really only have one true SG, and Christie is a defender...That doesn't mean Clark wasn't a nice acquistion though!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> I would agree that the Kings weak point is at SG, not at C. We really only have one true SG, and Christie is a defender...That doesn't mean Clark wasn't a nice acquistion though!


Actually, I think Keon is more of a great acquisition instead of "nice", but I still would like for the Kings to get a "real" shooting guard. They call them "shooting guards" for a reason, but Christie hasn't connected that adjective to his job, as yet.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Clarke signed a one year deal, correct? If that's true, I really don't get it. He could leave after the year, and Vlade's not getting any younger. Wouldn't it have been a better idea to sign him at least for a few years?


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I still would like for the Kings to get a "real" shooting guard. They call them "shooting guards" for a reason, but Christie hasn't connected that adjective to his job, as yet.


Heh, no I guess not! He's got the "guard" part down... :laugh:


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

*clarks signing*

i think clark signed the 1 year deal so that he can sign a new deal next year when the kings have more cap space.. the way i see it vlade will basically switch contracts wiht keon after this season....


----------



## Carlos (Jul 22, 2002)

> they still need a real shooting guard


I think Hedo is the sg of the future for the Kings and if he keeps developing he could really become a very good sg.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: clarks signing*



> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> i think clark signed the 1 year deal so that he can sign a new deal next year when the kings have more cap space.. the way i see it vlade will basically switch contracts wiht keon after this season....


The Kings won't have cap space next summer. It is going to get worst because of the re-sign of Bibby. So I suppose they signed Clark for just one year because next year they are going to have too much salary commited.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I AGREE WITH RIFLEMAN and WIGGUM about Christie, a REDD signing may get them over the top against the Lakers, but the CLARKE signing will have very little affect against the Lakers ,he adds to their depth, they already have enough scoring and he's too skinny to deal with Shaq , Horry will move him out of the paint so weak side Blocks on Kobe where CLARKE could be a factor won't happen much , Clarke signing helps them more against other teams in the West than against the Lakers. 

Lakers have signed AJ GUYTON can he Help contain BIBBY, I don't think so but he's cheap and we'll throw him out there and see. But RUSH and Murray additions will bolster Laker scoring especially against the Kings. 

It'll be interesting next year.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Lakers have signed AJ GUYTON can he Help contain BIBBY, I don't think so but he's cheap and we'll throw him out there and see. But RUSH and Murray additions will bolster Laker scoring especially against the Kings.
> 
> It'll be interesting next year.


I'm a Bulls fan first, and I can tell you that AJ isn't gonna do jack **** against Bibby. What he will do is be a Lindsey Hunter clone and hit the open 3's. He is probably even a better shooter than Hunter, but doesn't really penetrate.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I AGREE WITH RIFLEMAN and WIGGUM about Christie, a REDD signing may get them over the top against the Lakers


You act as if the Kings are not close to the Lakers. As far as I am concerned, this match-up is as even as possible. The Kings already have a great chance of beating the Lakers and Keon makes the bench deeper. His goal is not to contain Shaq, rather his blocking and rebounding adds much needed athleticism and gives another big body to the team. That way, Pollard can go back to guarding power forwards and be more effective there.

The real question goes back to the Lakers. After Shaq gets his surgery, will he be the same again? With each passing year, Shaq is playing in more and more pain. While still an awesome player, you can see him declining before your very eyes. Regardless of who the Lakers sign, if Shaq is not 100%, that spells major problems.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Be EASY REMY I didn't say anything about the Kings not being close to the Lakers because they are you'd have to be a fool to not see that. I'm a Laker fan Yes but not so biased not to see the Kings as a GOOD TEAM that being said lets make one thing clear THE LAKERS ARE THE THREE TIME DEFENDING WORLD CHAMPIONS Not a 1 year close but didn't get it done squad they climbed that mountain 3 straight years, and the Clarke signing doesn't affect their match-up with the Lakers all that Much, he'll help some but not to the degree you may believe, 

Now KC I like how you say GUYTON won't do anything with Bibby then say he maybe better than Hunter with his shooting, that's all the Lakers need another shooter to spread the floor, and he'll help on Bibby,the Lakers don't need him to penetrate anyway Kobe does that for us, but please remeber the Lakers did win the series not the Kings, just taking a shot at you.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Now KC I like how you say GUYTON won't do anything with Bibby then say he maybe better than Hunter with his shooting, that's all the Lakers need another shooter to spread the floor, and he'll help on Bibby,the Lakers don't need him to penetrate anyway Kobe does that for us, but please remeber the Lakers did win the series not the Kings, just taking a shot at you.


What are you talking about? I gave my honest opinion on AJ Guyton. This isn't about the Kings and Lakers. Why bring it to the table again? AJ isn't strong enough to defend Bibby and fight through screens. Yes, he is a great shooter and that is where he will make his mark on the Lakers. No need for more blasts.....


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

its hard for anyone to get through the moving screens the kings use


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

First of all...KC is right, Guyton won't be able to do anything about Bibby. But then again, with Peja and C-Webb healthy, Bibby won't get as many shots as he did in the Playoffs.

About this Keon Clark signing...let me be the first to tell you that he wasn't a force at all against the Lakers last season. Shaq and Samaki are both bigger than him, and can over power him downlow.

Clark will make the Kings more exciting (like they need it), but I don't see him making them a much better team.

Why do the Kings need another big man? They have Pollard to backup center, and Funderburke was one of the best backup PFs in the league a couple years ago. And when he started this year for C-Webb, at the end of the season, he was scoring in the 20s and leading the team.

Also...let's not make this thread into a huge argument.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

They should start Gerald Wallace and have Christie come off of the bench. That way against the Lakers Kobe would actually have to play defense and try to keep up with a guy who is faster and more athletic than him.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nima86</b>!
> its hard for anyone to get through the moving screens the kings use


Flopping Fisher agrees:yes:


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Whether or not Clark plays well against the Lakers, he does bolster the Kings rebounding, shot blocking, and overall low post game. The Kings and Lakers DO need to remember there are 27 other teams in the league...


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> It is irritating as all get out to me to watch this guy. His defense is overrated because in the west he has ONE Great swingman to guard - ONE!



True, there is just one great swingman in the west, but there are a bunch of very good ones -- Michael Finley, Cuttino Mobely,  Wally Szczerbiak, Bonzi, Battier, Matrix, JRich, QRich, etc. Christie guarded all of them, and superbly. In addition, he also guards the PG - Kidd, Stoudamire, etc and did well. Just ask Jason Kidd how he feels when DC picked his pocket TWICE on consecutive possession. I don't think his D is overrated at all. 

OK, I know what you mean, Doug can't create his own shots. But heck, maybe the Kings don't need him to. He shot .460% last seson. That's a better % than AI, Stackhouse, Vansanity, TMac, and many other human highlight films. Remember Nick Anderson? He was a better scorer than DC will ever be, but Nick wasn't right for the Kings. 

The Kings don't need a guard who can score in isolation. What they need is someone who can create TO and get the running game started. 

Sure, if Christie can shake and bake like AI, the Kings will be unbeatable. But as long as he shoots 46% the Kings will be fine nonetheless.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

your wroing


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

KC why so edgy I was just joking man, I agree with what you're saying I said I was just taking a shot at you .it's cool, peace,but truthfully it really is about the Kings and Lakers they're the best 2 teams in the league.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Malakian</b>!
> your wroing


...Who are you talking to...?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Be EASY REMY I didn't say anything about the Kings not being close to the Lakers because they are you'd have to be a fool to not see that. I'm a Laker fan Yes but not so biased not to see the Kings as a GOOD TEAM that being said lets make one thing clear THE LAKERS ARE THE THREE TIME DEFENDING WORLD CHAMPIONS Not a 1 year close but didn't get it done squad they climbed that mountain 3 straight years, and the Clarke signing doesn't affect their match-up with the Lakers all that Much, he'll help some but not to the degree you may believe,


[/B]

The Keon deal isn't the clincher. Most Kings fans believe with Peja healthy (he was not himself) and with Keon, it is a matter of simple logic: 1+1=2. I honestly believe the Kings with young players like Hedo, if they stay healthy and with Keon can compete. The Kings match up fine with the Lakers as is. The door swings both ways. 



> *Now KC I like how you say GUYTON won't do anything with Bibby then say he maybe better than Hunter with his shooting, that's all the Lakers need another shooter to spread the floor, and he'll help on Bibby,the Lakers don't need him to penetrate anyway Kobe does that for us, but please remeber the Lakers did win the series not the Kings, just taking a shot at you. *


*

Guyton doesn't have great defense. Fischer is probably the best of the small-guards the Lakers have on defense. If Bibby can bust up Fischer, he'll do the same to Guyton.

I just fail to see the logic here. I am looking at this from a purely objective matter. Without any bias.*


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

member something also.Kobe hopefully wont get posioned this time he will be a differnt player then he was last year and hell be running around doing whatever he wants to the kings while keon gets crushed by Shaq.

Member when shaq dunked with 4 kings on him(keon equals half a king).That was one of the highlights in game 7,the other was when kobe raced down the floor on a break away in less then 5 maybe 10 seconds and layed it in, while jackson fouled him(what an idiot) .

One lesson jackson should learn when kobe goes on a break way dont touch him or waste your time chasing him cause hes already gone.

Kinda got offtopic there oh well


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

You're right. That WAS off topic.


----------

